# Can you believe this?



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

So I decided to see if there were any 05's in my area, I took a look on the web first and there were none. I called 2 Pontiac Dealers, one in the city I live in. Asked a salesman if he had any and no was his answer. I said okay do you have any brochures? No he didn't. Can you give me any info on the 05 GTO I asked? His only answer, I think it has a bigger engine. Tried the dealer about 12 miles from me. Asked him if he had any, he says yes there is one on our showroom floor. Now I'm very sure he is clueless so I ask him to double check and after a few minutes he comes back and says it's an 04 . I asked both dealerships when they were getting any in and naturaly they had no idea. One of them said to me, Call back in a month and maybe we will have a better Idea then. What is up with these people. I may not even see an 05 til june at this rate.I envy all of you in the warm states, we will be the last part of the country to get ours. Sorry for the lenght of this, I just needed to vent.


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Don't feel so alone!!! My dealer said the same thing and I don't have another dealer 12 miles down the road!!! But I did end up buying one (Go pick it up next week) 600 miles away. The flight only costs 250.00 and I figure 100.00 to 150.00 to get back. Plus I got the car a little below MSRP with the autocross grills already installed. LOL!  they would have delivered it for free, but when I asked them how they said they'd drive it to me!!!!    I laughed and said no thanks I'll fly!


----------



## Bob Mc 2316 (Feb 1, 2005)

Mine will be delivered the end of Feb. or the first week in March! It was built last week in Australia!


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

Reno'sGoat said:


> So I decided to see if there were any 05's in my area, I took a look on the web first and there were none. I called 2 Pontiac Dealers, one in the city I live in. Asked a salesman if he had any and no was his answer. I said okay do you have any brochures? No he didn't. Can you give me any info on the 05 GTO I asked? His only answer, I think it has a bigger engine. Tried the dealer about 12 miles from me. Asked him if he had any, he says yes there is one on our showroom floor. Now I'm very sure he is clueless so I ask him to double check and after a few minutes he comes back and says it's an 04 . I asked both dealerships when they were getting any in and naturaly they had no idea. One of them said to me, Call back in a month and maybe we will have a better Idea then. What is up with these people. I may not even see an 05 til june at this rate.I envy all of you in the warm states, we will be the last part of the country to get ours. Sorry for the lenght of this, I just needed to vent.


I'd would have to say that the number of Pontiac dealerships like this far outnumber those that are on the ball.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

I have called several dealers in my area and have gotten responses that range from puzzeling to "We don't know nothin' about 05 GTO". None of the dealerships that I contacted even had an 05 to look at or test drive. What is GM doing, it is now February. Most 05 makes and models have been available for 4-5 months!
The nearest dealer to me is a rather large volume store that sold 23 '04s and has a purple one left. They told me that they had a bad experience with the 04's and would not be ordering any 05's for their inventory. Another dealer said that 05's would have a new body style but would not be available until summer. 
Does Pontiac not look at a calender or is this 05 model so outstanding that they feel capable of selling the balance of the 12,000 units slated for production in a few months. We are well into the 05 model sales period. Many dealers have no product and clueless salespeople.


----------



## Larry Lake (Oct 9, 2004)

Bob Mc 2316 said:


> Mine will be delivered the end of Feb. or the first week in March! It was built last week in Australia!


Good luck getting it that earlyl I ordered mine sept.16 and they still don't have a vin. I know it is in calf. or on rail some where. I cancelled it so if your looking around it is a blk/blk m6,at Roberts Pontiac in Lapeer Mi. ask for Jim. Also a Cyclone Grey/black m6 was delivered to Milnes Imlay City Mi. ask for brad umphrey,I bought the torrid red/black m6 arty: :cheers


----------



## 84racebird (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree that there are a lot of dumb sales people out there but you do need to remember that you are talking about a 2005 and it is only February 1, 2005. Now before you flame me, please read. The cars are built by Holden not Pontiac. In other countries the manufacturers don't start supplying new model years until the new model year. I have experience as a supplier to several German manufacturers. Also, I have seen articles on how Pontiac screwed up the initial launch of the GTO by supplying too many to the Midwest in the middle of winter. Most people are afraid to drive rear drive cars in the snow. So maybe Pontiac is finally trying to something right. :willy: 
With that said, train the sales people!!!


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

drmustang said:


> I have called several dealers in my area and have gotten responses that range from puzzeling to "We don't know nothin' about 05 GTO". None of the dealerships that I contacted even had an 05 to look at or test drive. What is GM doing, it is now February. Most 05 makes and models have been available for 4-5 months!
> The nearest dealer to me is a rather large volume store that sold 23 '04s and has a purple one left. They told me that they had a bad experience with the 04's and would not be ordering any 05's for their inventory. Another dealer said that 05's would have a new body style but would not be available until summer.
> Does Pontiac not look at a calender or is this 05 model so outstanding that they feel capable of selling the balance of the 12,000 units slated for production in a few months. We are well into the 05 model sales period. Many dealers have no product and clueless salespeople.


 I agree the sales people are totally clueless. Just by talking to the couple that I mentioned, it was plain to see that they didn't know anything about the car. One even stated ( you know more about the car than I do) and with that I ended the conversation and hung up the phone while scratching my head and wondering why I even bothered to call.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

There were 05 BMW, Lexus, Mercedes, Honda, Nissan, etc. models in showrooms, in stock ready for delivery last fall. GM must feel that their GTO has no competitor and has no need to be in synch with the automotive market. This marketing blunder will certainly work to the advantage of us patient 05 buyers.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I went to one dealer in october and while he was telling me about how new the car was I asked about reliability with a first year, he said it was good. I asked if they got all the bugs out in the seven years since the chasis was introduced. Whaaa?

How bout the 400hp motor in a few weeks? what 400 hp? 

Went to a dealer that didnt try to sell me the car, said he didnt know the tech specs, but knew the numbers. thats all i cared about.


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Do not feel bad taking a care for warantee work or any other kind of service to a dealership where you did not buy the car. I willing to bet a dealership makes most of it's profits from there service dept. i.e. 80.00/hr. labor even if it's warantee and you pay nothing the manufacturer does pay the dealer for the work done on your car!

I wouldn't be upset if a dealer tells you; "you know more about this car then I do!" I go into a dealership knowing I know more about the car then they do! I pride myself on being more knowlegable then them on the car I'm going to buy!! Plus I'm kinda anal that way  !

Do a vheicle search on Pontiacs site to see the dealer closest to you that actually has one!!! and start from there, when I did this the closest to me was 300 miles but when I called the the car had just been sold to a guy 1000 miles away and I wound up going 600 mi. to get mine. Yes it was worth it!!!


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Legionaire said:


> Do not feel bad taking a care for warantee work or any other kind of service to a dealership where you did not buy the car. I willing to bet a dealership makes most of it's profits from there service dept. i.e. 80.00/hr. labor even if it's warantee and you pay nothing the manufacturer does pay the dealer for the work done on your car!
> 
> I wouldn't be upset if a dealer tells you; "you know more about this car then I do!" I go into a dealership knowing I know more about the car then they do! I pride myself on being more knowlegable then them on the car I'm going to buy!! Plus I'm kinda anal that way  !
> 
> Do a vheicle search on Pontiacs site to see the dealer closest to you that actually has one!!! and start from there, when I did this the closest to me was 300 miles but when I called the the car had just been sold to a guy 1000 miles away and I wound up going 600 mi. to get mine. Yes it was worth it!!!


The only dealership near me that has one on the books(San Marcos) told me it was supposed to be delivered to the dealership on Jan 15th. For some reason, Pontiac is hoilding it in San Antonio and won't deliver it to them. And in regards to salesman knowledge of cars, I have always found that I am always more knowledgable. I was suprised at the Infinity dealership,however, when the salesman actually knew more about the G35.


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Search farther out! You never know what deal you might get! I am saving money by going 600 miles to get mine


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

They have a couple in Houston and Dallas. I am not going to buy until August, I just wanted to see one in person.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey Legionaire, are those pics with sport package and 'The Judge" decal real or photoshop?


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Not the sport package but just the autosross grills. Dealer installed them before I ever found the car. I also bought it without those wheels. No dealership also put the judge decals on


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

What was the price on the autocross grills?


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

This I don't get. One should not have to travel hundreds of miles to buy a GTO. That's just wrong and anyone that tells you different....well that's just crazy talk. :willy: What is it going to take to get GM to do things right?


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

EdwardC is right, I have 25 Dealers within 42 miles of where I live and there isn't a 05 GTO to be found anywhere. That is just not right. I shouldn't have to travel far away to get one.


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

My local dealer here in California had a Blue 6speed coming in and sold it before it hit the showroom so I never got the chance to see it. I couldn't wait any longer so I got a great deal on a 04, $24,500.

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## fca719 (Oct 17, 2004)

Maybe dealers were burnt with the 2004 and now they are reluctant to order the 2005s. Too bad for them, because they loose the oportunity to make a few bucks now that the car is in demand. In a weird sense it is good for those willing to wait. At this point I have no doubts that 2005 will be heaviliy incentivized in the Fall, given the delays in the 2005s sales and the early production dates for 2006s.


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Well I have 1 dealer within 100 miles and they dont have one and the 3 they have on order (of which only 1 has been built so far) are not the color I wanted so I started calling and found a dealer willing to sell at or below MSRP and I bought it!!! It is far from a bother to me to fly out there and drive it back.

They said they would take off 460.00 if I didn't want those grills but I've seen them advertised for $249.00 on www.ls1gto.com


----------



## LS1GTO (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi everybody great site. 

I was at my local dealership last night and they had an 05 auto in black on the lot. I'm in the Chicago area if someone is looking for one


----------



## Banana Goat (Jan 2, 2005)

I went out and got a GM card just because of what happened with the '04s, crazy incentives :willy: . It's February now and that's only 6-7 months until the '06s hit the lots. If they stick to 12,000 units made (that might change) then your talking 2000 units a month. That's not happening until the weather gets better and the incentives start to fly. Just a hunch, but I figure they will be cutting insane deals with rebates, GM card points, loyalty discounts or whatever it takes to move the cars. If the '06 comes out and is a big enough improvement over the '05, you might be able to get an '05 next Christmas in trade for a bottle of Jack Daniels and a pack of smokes :lol:


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Then again and this is just a guess.. 06's will probably be just leftover 05's since there will be a body change in 07 I doubt they do much to them in 06 seeing the late start they got on 05's. GM has done this before!!! show me an 83 vette?? There is truly only 1 and it's sitting in the window of the National corvette mueseum.


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

Knowing GM's penchant for screwing things up...they will probably go back to a single exhaust outlet for the '06s.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

I live next door to my Pontiac dealer. They have an '05 MBM M6 on the lot as we speak and 2 more on the way. They already sold an MBM M6 2 weeks ago. So the allocation has nothing to do with climate. If it did, then we here in Buffalo wouldn't see an '05 until 2010. :lol: 

This is my theory, and you can all chime in on what you think of it. The dealers who get the most cars allocated to them, the soonest are the ones who sold the most, the fastest in the previous year. If you've sold a lot of a particular car, then the sales staff couldn't help but know more about the vehicle than others and vice versa. In turn they will know more about newer models thus making way for a bigger and earlier allocation of the new model year. 

These dealers that you are talking about, that know nothing of the '05s, obviously didn't sell many '04s for one reason or another. Maybe because they don't take the time to educate themselves on these particular vehicles or they just don't care. This would make me leary about purchasing any vehicle from their inventory. The best salesman is an eduacted salesman. And an educated salesman will be given more product to sell.


----------



## Banana Goat (Jan 2, 2005)

I checked some of the large southern metro areas like Miami, Tampa/Orlando, Houston, Jacksonville and LA (probably forgetting some obvious others) and there aren't too many dealers with more than a few '05 GTOs. Here in Dallas the bigger dealers have a decent amount:
Ewing Dallas=4, David McDavid=8, Fernandez=4, Ewing Plano=3, Sewell=3 and Vista Ridge=6, that doesn't include the smaller dealers with 1 or 2 apiece. Seems like the lion's share of the GTOs are in Dallas, at least until the weather warms up. And it's not like it's warm right now, we're getting snow tonight, go figure!


----------



## Banana Goat (Jan 2, 2005)

I would be friggin' p!ssed if I ordered an '05 GTO an got some story about it sitting on a dock or on a train and find out the color/tranny combo I want has been just sitting in Texas on some clowns lot collecting dust for the past two weeks.


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't care wether the salesaen know anything about the car or not!!! Just that I get a good price plus I'm a gearhead I ALWAYS know more then they do!!! My Uncle was a car salesman not because he knew anything about cars but because it was a job he could do and be a drunk!! 
As to climate GTO stock BS!!!! Within 1000 miles of me I found more in South Dakota then anywhere else and I know the dealer in the huge metropolis of Rapid city has 3 or 4. I believe they sold there IMP blue to a guy in Denver.


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

> My Uncle was a car salesman not because he knew anything about cars but because it was a job he could do and be a drunk!!


 :lol:


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Well miracles do happen, after being told just a couple of days ago to call back in a month and they may have a better idea when an 05 would be coming, he called an said 1 just came in yesterday. It's a Quicksilver M6 and I'll go check it out tommorow. I'm now going to be able to actually see one up close and personal. It dosen't have the 18" wheels though, which is a must have for me.


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

Get aftermarket 18's you'll be happier that way! Mine had 18's and I told the dealer I would only buy it with the 17's back on!!! I want TSW Thruxton's in 18" and are much cheaper then the ugly 18's they put on the car


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Legionaire said:


> Get aftermarket 18's you'll be happier that way! Mine had 18's and I told the dealer I would only buy it with the 17's back on!!! I want TSW Thruxton's in 18" and are much cheaper then the ugly 18's they put on the car


How did your car come with 18" wheels when I recently read that they were going to start adding them to the 05 GTO in Feb or March?


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

There is a wheel co. that sells only to dealers and gm is one of them. The dealer installed them but at a cost of nearly 3k for wheels I thought were ugly and I can get tsw's and nitto 555 tires under 2k ! Look at my gallery and the pics with the autocross grills and the ugly chrome wheels you can see what i'm talking about


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks ,you may be right. I'll save judgement for when I get a chance to see them cause everyones tastes are different. Those others are real nice.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Okay, I just came back from the dealer and I was very impressed with the looks of the 05. It was the Cyclone Gray not the Quicksilver as the salesman had thought. It had not been prepted and was covered with last nights snow. Had to clear off the white stuff to get a look at her, Nice, real Nice. It was a 6M and had the hood scopes but didn't have the 18" wheels I'm looking for. Told him I was looking to pay 30ish and he said he couldn"t move on the price. Gave him the rest of my choices, 2nd and 3rd colors along with 6M only and the wheels then left. When I got home I already had a message from him saying he found a MBM for me.I haven't called him back yet.


----------

